# Best Launcher for Small Group



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking to purchase a launcher for training with a small group (1-3 people). Please respond with vote and suggestions of model. Looking to spend around $700.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

I train by myself and prefer the Thunder launchers. They work much more consistently than the other options listed above and require almost no maintenance.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Grant Wilson said:


> I train by myself and prefer the Thunder launchers. They work much more consistently than the other options listed above and require almost no maintenance.


Which Thunder launcher model do you use?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

For a individual by themselves a winger works great. But for a group a Thunder launcher is better in my opinion. It allows everyone to run their dog before you have to reset/ reload. With the wingers you have to reload after each launch. If you have a Thunder 500 you can run 5 dogs with no person in the field. 
Our group has used both wingers and the Thunder Launchers. If you have somone to sit out by the winger and reload each time its not a problem, but if everyone there has a dog to run the Thunder launcher work much better. My 2 cents.
Joe


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

A guy I train with has a thunder launcher 500 and he loves the thing...so do i for that matter.


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

for $700, i would opt for 2 zinger wingers...


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

pwyxit63 said:


> for $700, i would opt for 2 zinger wingers...


Unless you manually release, the electronics will cost another $300

And if you are going to manually release, save the money & throw birds for each other.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

captainjack said:


> Unless you manually release, the electronics will cost another $300
> 
> And if you are going to manually release, save the money & throw birds for each other.


I definitely will be purchasing electronics also. So, with what is in my budget only one winger w/ electronics is doable. That is why I put the suggestion of the Bumper Boy because it can shoot a double but it can't throw a real bird or a dokken. Pros and cons of both.


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

U can actually throw real birds with bumper boys.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

You get what you pay for. Zinger Wingers are the best. Period.

Carol


----------



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

How do you throw real birds? If you are talking about the superbirds how do you attach feathers & how do the feathers hold up to shots out of the BB?




Rocketman88 said:


> U can actually throw real birds with bumper boys.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Rocketman88 said:


> U can actually throw real birds with bumper boys.


 
eh not so much......does not work so well

Gunners Up is what you want, or like Carol you can pay more for the same thing, both work well


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I definitely will be purchasing electronics also. So, with what is in my budget only one winger w/ electronics is doable. That is why I put the suggestion of the Bumper Boy because it can shoot a double but it can't throw a real bird or a dokken. Pros and cons of both.


 
One of the big questions for you is can you actually afford, and have the facilities to train with real birds. Most people can do fine with a BB. I used them for years, but now am able to use birds all the time. The cost of birds is high, you have to thaw/freeze them and that adds more time to your training day. You need a freezer to keep them in....the list goes on. You should really decide what is going to help you the most. BB are very easy to throw in the truck and go train before or after work with little or no mess or care. If you have more than one dog you only have to set up once or twice depending on the number of dogs. With wingers you have to set up for each dog each time. The BB allow you a second shot if you are training young dogs that might miss a mark and ned the help. I don't know where you are in your training or how much time you have on your hands but there is a lot to be said for BB's
All that said, with plenty of time, facilities, and money I would prefer wingers over BB's, but if your short on any of those BB's may be best. Heck I had both for a long time


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 2 gunners up & electronics.
Most realistic to test situations and we use birds most of the time.
Very pleased.
(yeah, I know, I'll be buying the third one real soon)


rk


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I definitely will be purchasing electronics also. So, with what is in my budget only one winger w/ electronics is doable. That is why I put the suggestion of the Bumper Boy because it can shoot a double but it can't throw a real bird or a dokken. Pros and cons of both.


If you have several dogs in your group - go with a Bumper Boy 4 shooter. Check out the classifieds in this forum. You can get a used 4 shooter within your budget.

The wingers need electronics, and you'll have to send people out to rebird after each dog runs. Might as well send them out to throw and use the Bumper Boy as the third mark.

good luck.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

pwyxit63 said:


> for $700, i would opt for 2 zinger wingers...


Then add another $300+ for the electronics for each.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

Carol Cassity said:


> You get what you pay for. Zinger Wingers are the best. Period.
> 
> Carol


That seems to be the way with those that own Zinger or Gunners up, but those that own the Retriever Specialists, Birds Up 808FWrc say they are the best.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone used the Birds UP. I too in the market and not sure what direction to go urghhhhh. And with the amount of money being spent, dont want to make the wrong decision.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

Most of the owners of the Birds Up products are not doing much internet posting. There will undoubtedly be at least one very negative reply, but the users that have the product comments are available on the web site. Click on the link at the top of the RSI home page.

Also www.dancindogproductions.com and the search for "Remote launcher", for comments. Don't hesitate to contact me directly from the web site.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Funny that only you and brand new posters EVER reccomend them. It is always so fun you come on a tout them and then someone who JUST joined comes on and asks about them........
Wonder why you don't see the company owners of GU or Zinger come on with plants.....maybe because people actually use their products and like them
Negative comment regards


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

A combination of a bumper launcher and wingers is nice. You can put two or three wingers at the long stations and a bumper launcher at the short station to reduce the number of trips out in the field to re bird the winger. I like bumper launchers short because the bumpers fly so fast they can be difficult to see at 250 or 300 yds. It also gives you another shot to help a young dog or a dog that is lost, rather than handling. I also like to flag birds out of a winger to give the dogs every chance to mark them.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I have to say that is a pretty big assumption on your part, is this what all newbies get to endure  I came to this forum looking for input and feedback from individuals who actually use these type of products for training as it is a big expense and want to make sure I would not be disappointed. I am no way affiliated or apart of whatever plot you may think. I have no idea what has transpired in past but I would appreciat it if you wouldnt paint everyone with the same brush. For a senior member to make such a statement, I have to say Im a little taken back, guess that is the new world of internet forums, pitty 



badbullgator said:


> Funny that only you and brand new posters EVER reccomend them. It is always so fun you come on a tout them and then someone who JUST joined comes on and asks about them........
> Wonder why you don't see the company owners of GU or Zinger come on with plants.....maybe because people actually use their products and like them
> Negative comment regards


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you explain how you would flag birds? this makes sense, just trying to understand how you accomplish this.

For a good starter, I would imagine one bumper , one winger should be suffice and add on as time goes? Guess I could always put the kids to work 

thanks , appreciate the input!

K



Sabireley said:


> A combination of a bumper launcher and wingers is nice. You can put two or three wingers at the long stations and a bumper launcher at the short station to reduce the number of trips out in the field to re bird the winger. I like bumper launchers short because the bumpers fly so fast they can be difficult to see at 250 or 300 yds. It also gives you another shot to help a young dog or a dog that is lost, rather than handling. I also like to flag birds out of a winger to give the dogs every chance to mark them.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> Can you explain how you would flag birds? this makes sense, just trying to understand how you accomplish this.


White surveyor's tape tied to a foot.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Funny that only you and brand new posters EVER reccomend them. It is always so fun you come on a tout them and then someone who JUST joined comes on and asks about them........
> Wonder why you don't see the company owners of GU or Zinger come on with plants.....maybe because people actually use their products and like them
> Negative comment regards


I use Days end, GU, ZW, and Birds up. All are good. I actually prefer the Birds up "slinger" for quick sessions. I typically transport my slinger set up, so just pull it out of the truck, turn the dial, and set it-n go to the next station.

Steve


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

pixel shooter said:


> Can you explain how you would flag birds? this makes sense, just trying to understand how you accomplish this.
> 
> For a good starter, I would imagine one bumper , one winger should be suffice and add on as time goes? Guess I could always put the kids to work
> 
> ...


One winger and one bumper launcher is a good start. You still have to rebird the winger every go. At least the new TT and Dogtra remotes can run two devices, so you can operate two wingers from a single receiver to save some money. Kids work great. I put a kid at the long station and use a bumper launcher short also. It is tough to beat having a person long to help, hide, etc.

What Jeff said about the flagging. You can get that white surveyors tape at Home Depot. White seems to be harder to find than orange or pink, which dogs don't see well.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you, truly appreciate your feedback! now time to go shopping  



Sabireley said:


> One winger and one bumper launcher is a good start. You still have to rebird the winger every go. At least the new TT and Dogtra remotes can run two devices, so you can operate two wingers from a single receiver to save some money. Kids work great. I put a kid at the long station and use a bumper launcher short also. It is tough to beat having a person long to help, hide, etc.
> 
> What Jeff said about the flagging. You can get that white surveyors tape at Home Depot. White seems to be harder to find than orange or pink, which dogs don't see well.


----------

